# Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar*

					Publisher Electronic Arts hat im Dezember ein neues Spiel in seine Aktion "Auf's Haus" gepackt: Auf Origin lässt sich derzeit Sim City 2000 kostenlos herunterladen. Allerdings sorgte Dead Space für Verwirrung, das sich ebenfalls herunterladen lassen sollte. Dabei handelte es sich um einen Fehler, wie EA nun erklärte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar*


----------



## Killermarkus81 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar*

Mein Gott war ich erstaunt wie gut ich den Titel in Erinnerung hatte!
Genauso wie Wing Commander...eine witzige Aktion von Origin, da sieht man mal wieder das früher doch nicht alles besser war bzw. welch Streiche einem die Erinnerung machen kann!


----------



## Amon (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar*

Sim City 2000 ist es allemal wert.


----------



## max0r_ (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sim City 2000 auf's Haus: Dead Space nur in Frankreich verfügbar*

Eines meiner ersten PC Spiele...
Aber ich hatte da deutlich mehr in Erinnerung


----------

